# Please read



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

This is my nephew: http://i.imgur.com/01aY7.png . He has lived with me & my parents (his grandparents) for most of his 2 year old life. For a time he lived with his step-father and mother. My parents got custody of him because he was badly abused by them. His step-father would lock him in rooms for 12 hours at a time (when he was less than 1 year old), he would scream loudly and curse at him, he wouldn't let his mother hold or feed him. His mother would smoke around him (marijuana and cigarettes), take him to random men's houses and leave him unattended. She would also drink around him, and drive with him while she was drunk. She would never watch or play with him; he accidentally injured himself badly several times because of this neglect. She also tested positive for methamphetamines, amphetamines, adderall, vyvanse, and several other drugs I can't remember.

Myself & my parents have been fighting with them in court for almost two years. They (my parents) have had temporary custody up until now. Tomorrow morning is our final court date which will decide on who gets custody. Please pray for my parents, his grandparents, to get permanent custody of him. If you don't pray, please wish us luck & keep him in your thoughts.

Thank you.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

He will be in my prayers and all the best to you. I wish you good luck in getting him in the right hands.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow man I hope the child is placed with your parents. Children don't deserve treatment like that and I can't see a court messing this seemingly obvious case up. Good luck though!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Can't stand kids having to deal with BS like that when they have no ability to do anything about it themselves. Hopefully the state sees it the same way and does what's right. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Wow man I hope the child is placed with your parents. Children don't deserve treatment like that and I can't see a court messing this seemingly obvious case up. Good luck though!


You be shocked on how the courts screws up. My cousin last year had his ex girl friend accuse him of molesting both of their daughters. Even though 6 different doctors and shrinks said there was no evidence that they was ever touched. It took him over 6 months to get his girls back. Now with her she's been arrested for grand theft auto. Heavy drug user and she was busted for locking the kids in their rooms from the time they got home from school till it was time to go back to school. The kids was taken from her by cps. Still they gave her the kids.

Not trying to make the op worry more but wanted to show you that the courts are far from perfect. After all they are part of the government.

To the op I hope the courts rule in your favor. Don't stop fighting for the food of the kid.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

People that treat kids like that should be shot. Best of luck to you and your parents.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

MattIrsay said:


> People that treat kids like that should be shot. Best of luck to you and your parents.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


I hate to be the hippie but that ain't right either. This eye for an eye stuff hurts society in a different way. Best of luck to you and your fam! I hope this kid finds a safe place!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

nocoast said:


> I hate to be the hippie but that ain't right either. This eye for an eye stuff hurts society in a different way. Best of luck to you and your fam! I hope this kid finds a safe place!


And if you turn the other cheek. You just get hit again. Someone who treats kids like that has no use in society. A child is dependent in ones parents to provide, and to protect them. To make the right choices for them as they don't have the facilities to do it on their own.

So please tell how shooting them harms society in a different way? Shoot a child molester. That person won't harm another child ever again. Shoot a mother or father that makes that child live in the hell like the op posted. Don't have to worry about her ever getting that child back to just do it again. To me that benefits society.

Hippies should just stick to smoking pot lol
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

